# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  База данных клиентов

## Software

Продам БД клиентов. (в основном банки, мфо, инвестиции, микс).
Строки: Имя, фамилия, телефон, город. в некоторых есть e-mail.
Актуальность - март.
Почти все города РФ. Могу сделать выборку по городу/региону.
Стоимость от 3р/контакт.

*privsoftware@list.ru*

----------

